# Plumbing in Cellini waste pipe



## pcvburgess (Sep 4, 2015)

I am converting my Cellini Evo to direct water feed and would also like To plumb in the drainage line into my under sink waste.

I am struggling to come up with the right adapter to connect the rubbery hose that comes with the Rocket to my under sink waste as it's not a standard plumbing fitment and is much narrower bore than washing machine and dishwasher size waste pipes.

Has anyone got any bright ideas?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

pcvburgess said:


> I am converting my Cellini Evo to direct water feed and would also like To plumb in the drainage line into my under sink waste.
> 
> I am struggling to come up with the right adapter to connect the rubbery hose that comes with the Rocket to my under sink waste as it's not a standard plumbing fitment and is much narrower bore than washing machine and dishwasher size waste pipes.
> 
> Has anyone got any bright ideas?






























3D print one with a 3/8" outlet?

I can share the file if you want...


----------



## pcvburgess (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for that. Nice work! However I was more interested in what you do with the other end of the hose.


----------



## pcvburgess (Sep 4, 2015)

Or have I misunderstood? I think I've got a 3/8" fitting on the machine end already


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

pcvburgess said:


> Or have I misunderstood? I think I've got a 3/8" fitting on the machine end already


Was an 8 or 10mm straight end on mine... uh and I'm sorry to have gotten it wrong: my printed connector is a 1/2" so I could attach a garden hose.

There's a number of reducing pieces around for all sorts of diameters, if you just want to connect hoses. But in any case keep in mind flow dynamics. A small dia. hose needs to point downwards at all times so you don't get air traps (which may lead to temporary blockage and overflow due to higher fluid speed and lower weight).

I've also tried to integrate a non-return valve on an 8mm pipe to tackle air traps, at first. But it worked only for a short time for it got clogged by grounds


----------



## pcvburgess (Sep 4, 2015)

Hasi said:


> 3D print one with a 3/8" outlet?
> 
> I can share the file if you want...


Can I take you up on your file offer please? I look forward to trying it out


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

pcvburgess said:


> Can I take you up on your file offer please? I look forward to trying it out


sure thing!

Just PM me your email address, I'll send it.

btw, sorry for the filthy machine - took them pics just after trying out the construction back then...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've got an undersink waste adapter that you just push the end of the waste pipe into as I was having the same problem. I've been trying to find it on Google but to no avail as a plumber fitted it.

I'll take a pic when I'm back home.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

pcvburgess said:


> Can I take you up on your file offer please? I look forward to trying it out


email sent!

Let us know how you're doing


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've taken a couple of pics of my waste connector, and I wouldn't know how to describe it except it's a rubber diaphragm that you push the pipe into.



















I expect if you went to a plumbers merchants and gave them a description (plus maybe these pics) then they could advise you on what you need. My waste pipe certainly doesn't fit a washing machine waste adapter.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

there's also a number of adapters between smallish hoses and a regular waste pipe... dunno whether you've also got 50mm pipes in the UK, but my plumber friend got me one of these as well:

https://www.amazon.de/Airfit-Schlauchnippel-f%C3%BCr-Schlauch-von/dp/B00KBV3FX2/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?keywords=dn50+schlauchnippel&qid=1557292411&s=gateway&sprefix=dn50+&sr=8-2


----------



## pcvburgess (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hasi said:


> there's also a number of adapters between smallish hoses and a regular waste pipe... dunno whether you've also got 50mm pipes in the UK, but my plumber friend got me one of these as well:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Airfit-Schlauchnippel-f%C3%BCr-Schlauch-von/dp/B00KBV3FX2/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?keywords=dn50+schlauchnippel&qid=1557292411&s=gateway&sprefix=dn50+&sr=8-2


Think I've seen similar to fit the smaller outlet the dishwasher usually plugs into.


----------

